# Leading a normal lift after 10 years of illness



## Andy101 (Jul 26, 2014)

This is just my experience which I hope maybe of some use so you don't suffer as I have:

Well in my late 20's my life totally changed. I was obese, having a very bad diet. I had a very bad sickness and diarrhea illness that lasted about a week which I never recovered from

After that illness, my symptoms were; stabbing pains like a dull knife lower left of stomach, constant belching, no energy, stomach feeling cold inside, feeling very depressed and emotions going all over the place. There were 3 times which my emotional well being was so off the scale I almost killed myself, these episodes were very intense and lasted about a hour each time. I think this was brought on by something I had eaten or by taking over the counter medicine like sore throat drops.

I remember many nights trying to sleep by putting on some relaxing music and repeating to myself, this will pass, I will get better. This was like a mantra as it was the only self defense system I could come up with.

I had constantly visited doctors, they were no help as all tests were negative so to shut me up, or out of desperation they sent me for a endoscopy. I tried to be a hard man and just have a throat spay, please never be a idiot like me and go for the throat spray, get them to knock you out. It was the most uncomfortable, horrifying thing I had gone through. Yep I was holding onto the nurses hand like a big baby so I did not try and bolt out during the procedure. The results did not give me any answers, the doctor just said they are many things that they do not know or can help with.

So I then tried acupuncture which helped for a bit, homeopathy which made things worse, hypnotherapy which as I kept getting the giggles was of no use. I then spent I bit of money on 2 food intolerance tests, both tests came back as avoid wheat, dairy. MSG, sugar and yeast. I followed this diet but also had some reiki healing.

I think both these things helped, and after about 3 weeks, it was just like a light switching on, my body seemed to stop hating me and I could live again. I also take omega 3, which I can not recommend enough and also vitamin tablets.

There is light at the end of the tunnel, but sometimes you have to fight for a long time to get there. My life is so much better now, I have things I never imagined was possible during my illness.. I got married, have a young son and a secure job. I wish all the best for anyone going through this, and please don't give up like I almost did, just keep trying different things and keep fighting.


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

Not sure if you are still active here, how was your experience with reiki?
Is it something worth trying?


----------

